# Scat machine in Riggins is gone



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

While I have not confirmed it with my own eyes I just heard from a very reliable source that there is no longer a scat machine in Riggins. 

Please plan accordingly. 

If you are coming back through Boise there is a company (called A-Company) that will clean it for you for a fee. I have some friends that have been doing that for a couple years.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

BlueTurf said:


> While I have not confirmed it with my own eyes I just heard from a very reliable source that there is no longer a scat machine in Riggins.
> 
> Please plan accordingly.
> 
> If you are coming back through Boise there is a company (called A-Company) that will clean it for you for a fee. I have some friends that have been doing that for a couple years.



Are they upgrading it, maybe? I know the Asotin one was upgraded last year.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

BlueTurf said:


> ... there is no longer a scat machine in Riggins.


Oh, Shit!


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

I did a quick drive by this morning on the commute to Ltown. There is a sign on the door saying "scat machine closed due to freezing weather". I did not ask at the Chevron station or otherwise confirm its status but there was nothing on the door implying that the machine was gone.


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

I heard from a local that the Chevron is having the scat machine removed. It's been a hassle for them with people coming and clogging up the parking in the back with trailers etc. From what I heard it sounds like the machine will be re-located up the street to the Forest Service Office that is basically across the street from the bridge that spans the little salmon that you take to and from Salmon River Road.


----------



## LJPurvis (Apr 12, 2017)

The Chevron should be careful what they ask for. We have used that SCAT machine many (many/many/many) times. In EVERY instance we purchased coffee, ice cream, books, hats, etc.

However, the SCAT machine was the ONLY reason we stopped at the Chevron. I cannot see us stopping there for any reason on our way back now.

That "hassle" may end up resulting in lowering sales. Especially for those coming off the Main Salmon; no reason to head into town now. Before, they HAD to head into Riggins. That SCAT machine was/is an excellent mechanism for "forced" customers.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I'll make it a point not to buy anything there now regardless of if I'm coming off the river or not. If you're heading north, Grangeville isn't that far. South and you have options in New Meadows.


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

How many coffee purchases would it take to fix 1 cam strap issue that breaks the machine? How many boaters come into the shop that complain about the scat machine being down for maintenance because of a previous cam strap issue? I would guess they took a very hard look at ROI before making the call as they do most other business decisions.


----------



## LJPurvis (Apr 12, 2017)

I suppose that would be a problem if the Chevron was responsible for maintaining the SCAT machine. I guess the problem would be that it is a bother to have to inform people that the SCAT machine is not the property or responsibility of the Chevron station.


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard the Forest Service is actually working on getting a new one installed at the Hells Canyon NRA, not re-locating the old one. So, there might not be a SCAT machine in Riggins till after this season is over. Bring the RV clean out hoses this year...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

*USFS SCAT Machine Public Notice*

Attached is the public notice from the USFS Salmon River Ranger District regarding the status on the Riggins SCAT machine.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

AndTheLab said:


> How many coffee purchases would it take to fix 1 cam strap issue that breaks the machine? How many boaters come into the shop that complain about the scat machine being down for maintenance because of a previous cam strap issue? I would guess they took a very hard look at ROI before making the call as they do most other business decisions.


I probably used to spend over $1,000 in diesel a year there. Not sure what their margin on that would be. Another few hundred in beer, ice, and snacks. Now I’ll go elsewhere. Looks like the new owners are not local to Riggins anyway so whatever. More info in this article:

Salmon River rafters won't have a SCAT machine | Idaho Statesman

The USFS guy Jeremy Harris quoted in the article is a straight shooter and river person so I’m hoping a solution is found. 

Also makes me glad I ignore people who post about putting rocks in other group’s groovers.


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

The SCAT machine in Riggins will be out again this season until they get the new one built and installed hopefully by the end of October. The pump truck will be back at Short's Bar just like last year from June 20 - Sept. 20. They will pump from noon to 4pm each day of the week.


----------

